# Loves everything about them <B



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Their dad at age 3 -


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Mr. Glee got his first CH point today.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Congrats to you and Glee. They are some beautiful dogs.


----------

